

The Google of Europe? - lapenne
http://www.reuters.com/news/video?videoId=82799

======
enra
Why everything has to be the next Google or the Google of something even they
cleary are not?

They don't have the same significance as Google. What they have is a content
creators(1-5% of english(?) net users?) nice-to-have tool and Google has a
essential search(+ more) for everyone(~100% of users).

~~~
lapenne
This is not just for bloggers: it is (or better will be) also for anyone
publishing content on the web. Newspapers are moving (or better, moved) to the
internet. This can bring a lot of value(reduce costs) to big companies so it
is a valuable startup.

In my opinion _a lot_ better than any of the YCombinator startups yet. It has
a cool (non-trivial) technology underneath and it actually brings value.

edit: About it being the next Google - granted it is far from being the next
Google, but I can see it being very sucessful.

------
nickb
What a silly comparison. The only company that has a chance of becoming the
next Google is a company that can amass as much data as google. The days of
better algos beating more data are behind us.

------
lapenne
I can really see this startup succeeding: unlike most web 2.0 companies, they
actually have the technology (if it works as they say -- I believe they are
using some quite sophisticated NLP/AI stuff on the backend) that provides
added value to the users.

Currently it only support a few blogging platforms, but I believe Joomla and
other CMS support is also coming, as well as an API.

~~~
nnamdiu
Any idea how it compares to OpenCalais (reuters) Tagaroo?
<http://www.opencalais.com/gallery>

------
randy
In other news: Sensationalism Sells?

